# Hunter SRC "Run" function resets to display date and doesnt Run



## ksk2175 (May 23, 2020)

Controller is a Hunter SRC 9 zone indoor controller with AC and battery backup. The controller has good power, good fuse, and good battery. Date is displayed on the controller display. When I try to manually run single or all stations and put in the run time then return the control dial to 'Run' to start the manual run of zones, it defaults back to the date display and does not activate the any station or even try to. Tried to use the 'one-touch' manual start procedure also and zone 1 with run time of 10min starts to flash, then resets back to the date and doesn't continue to run any program or zone. The standard program doesn't run at the given time either.

Here is what I have done so far:
Reset the controller using the reset procedure (disconnect all power, wait a few minutes, depress + - & > keys and reconnect. AC) and re-entered the date, time, etc... also re-programmed the watering cycle programs. Checked the fuse with a multi-meter and was good. Checked the voltage coming from the AC at the terminal and it was good, replaced the battery. I cannot check the wiring at the terminal as the instructions to do that say I need to have activated the zone to run then check to make sure the controller is sending power down to the that zones lead but I cannot get any zone to stay 'running' on the controller. Its like something is interfering with the operation of the controller. I have manually opened all the stations at the outside box and they are working. -Ken


----------

